# ** ENDED** Fresh wet Bottle Brush Burl Auction!!!!



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2020)

We took down a Bottle Brush tree loaded with burls & I will post photo a nice one to be auctioned tomorrow evening for bidding. The auction will go until March 14, 2020 Saturday evening at 8:00 pm Florida time. Proceeds go to Wood Barter. Winner pays shipping cost.

These burls are fresh, wet & move (change shape) severely when turned thin right away. Thick wall change shape also.
You can let it dry for several months before cutting it & the wood will have internal checking (cracks)which can be left open or filled with turquoise or the like.
I try to turn them wet to take advantage of the extreme movement.
Here are photos of tree & some things made from wet burls.
My advise is get it on the lathe right away & make something expecting major warping. Make me proud!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 9, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> We took down a Bottle Brush tree loaded with burls & I will post photo a nice one to be auctioned tomorrow evening for bidding. The auction will go until March 14,2020 Saturday evening at 8:00 pm. Proceeds go to Wood Barter. Winner pays shipping cost.
> 
> These burls are fresh, wet & move (change shape) severely when turned thin right away. Thick wall change shape also.
> You can let it dry for several months before cutting it & the wood will have internal checking (cracks)which can be left open or filled with turquoise or the like.
> ...



Is that the _Callistemon_ genus, or another ? If so, grab me some common wood in case the burl wood sells out....PLEASEEEE...?..!.. Actully, you know a sample or three of common wood along with a burl sample would only be sensible...

_Callistemon_? _Callistemon viminalis....rigidus..._?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Is that the _Callistemon_ genus, or another ? If so, grab me some common wood in case the burl wood sells out....PLEASEEEE...?..!.. Actully, you know a sample or three of common wood along with a burl sample would only be sensible...
> 
> _Callistemon_? _Callistemon viminalis....rigidus..._?




Looks like callistemon viminalis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice! I just set my alarm for 7:59PM Saturday to make my bid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 9, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! I just set my alarm for 7:59PM Saturday to make my bid


Thanks for posting that info, Mines set for 7:59:51 PM

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 9, 2020)

car load for $50.00 delivered......... i'm in

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 10, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! I just set my alarm for 7:59PM Saturday to make my bid



@Wildthings 

Well at those times, you would have missed the auction,,, being Eastern Standard Time is a bit different...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 10, 2020)

Here it is.
LFRB full of bottle Brush burls for auction.
Winner pays shipping. Sorry but no over seas shipping.
Three biggest burls & a few smaller ones are wet fresh cut ready to warp!! Other smaller ones are dry.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 10, 2020)

I bid $35.
Remember... proceeds go to Wood Barter web site.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 10, 2020)

I'll go $40...


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 10, 2020)

I make mushrooms from the burls. They warp & usually tilt over

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 10, 2020)

$45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 12, 2020)

2 more days to go!!

This was turned yesterday! Was round when I took it off the lathe!! I love this stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 12, 2020)

Shipping is $21.20 LFRB

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 13, 2020)

Mmmmm... I wonder where all the bidders are for this auction??
Maybe lurking about somewhere 

Guess we'll see tomorrow evening!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> Mmmmm... I wonder where all the bidders are for this auction??
> Maybe lurking about somewhere
> 
> Guess we'll see tomorrow evening!!!


Here I am! $46

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Here I am! $46



I see what you did there...think they are all waiting in the internet static room ready to attack virus style in 20 or so hours...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 13, 2020)

$50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 14, 2020)

7:59 pm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey I didn't know Brink was able to have guns up there ehh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 14, 2020)

Snipers be awaiting the end of the auction!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 14, 2020)

oooo-a, gettin close...


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 14, 2020)

6 minutes!!!


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 14, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> $50




@Rocking RP - Roger has winning bid of $50.
Mod's - how does he send his donation??


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> @Rocking RP - Roger has winning bid of $50.
> Mod's - how does he send his donation??



Lee, I will get with Roger, thanks for doing this!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2020)

The payment has been received. Thanks to Lee for creating the auction and all those who participated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 16, 2020)

Box in mail!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 18, 2020)

Got em today. Will see what comes of them?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 18, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> Got em today. Will see what comes of them?


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## ScoutDog (Sep 20, 2020)

@Rocking RP Were you able to turn any of these burls and watch them warp before your eyes? Any photos to share?
Please let some of us turn vicariously through you!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorry thought I’d posted a pic. Here are three items I have turned. The large one is the first one I turned. I didn’t get it thin enough to warp much. I’m just not very good at turning thin. The ring holder I turned just a couple weeks ago. The little fat bowl is one I turned as demo at our club meeting earlier this month.


----------



## ScoutDog (Sep 21, 2020)

Those are beautiful! Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

